# Online Betrug auf Quoka



## Hydrokultur86 (27 November 2015)

hiermit möchte ich auf einen Internet-Betrüger aufmerksam machen.

Auf www.quoka.de (Kleinanzeigen-Forum) habe ich eine Spielekonsole erworben. Die Beschreibung der Anzeige klang gut und seriös. Auch die Fotos sahen selbstgemacht aus. Die Fotos waren über die Google Bilder Suche auch nicht auf anderen Plattformen zu finden. Was bei Betrügern häufig der Fall ist, da sie die Bilder von anderen Anzeigen oder Angeboten klauen und sich nicht die Mühe machen selber Fotos zu machen. Also schrieb ich den Verkäufer an. Ich konnte den Preis noch etwas runterhandeln. Ich fragte nach, ob ich über Paypal bezahlen könne, da ich nicht auf einen Käuferschutz verzichten wollte. Er habe kein Paypal, aber könne mich verstehen. Er bot mir an, dass ich eine Anzahlung in Höhe der Hälfte des Betrages zahle und den Rest nach Erhalt der Ware. So hätten wir beide ein Teilrisiko. Nach einiger Überlegung lies ich mich darauf ein. Seit einigen Tagen meldet er sich allerdings nicht mehr und es ist auch noch kein Paket angekommen. Ich habe gesehen, dass er noch andere Produkte über Quoka anbietet. Wenn man ihn von einer anderen Email aus auf eine der Anzeigen anschreibt, kommt auch prompt eine Antwort. Das letzte was er mir geschrieben hatte war, dass er das Paket zur Post bringt und mir dann ein Foto von der Quittung mit der Sendungsnummer schickt. Seit dem habe ich nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Er hatte noch 2 andere Anzeigen geschaltet, die mittlerweile nicht mehr online sind. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass er noch mehr Menschen geprellt hat.

Der Link der Anzeige: http://www.quoka.de/spiele-games/playstation-geraet-spiele/c7660a160722461/sony-playstation-4-500-gb.html (nicht mehr online aufrufbar; ich habe Quoka über den Betrüger bereits informiert)

Anzeigennummer: 160724478

Screenshot der Anzeige:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich habe die Email-Adresse und die Bankdaten des Betrügers:
Email: [email protected]
Kontodaten:
Inhaber: Florian Schirmer
IBAN: DE22300209005310281848

*Nachrichtenverlauf *(von unten nach oben; meinen Namen, Anschrift etc. habe ich gelöscht):


guten tag,
habe gerade geschaut ist aber noch nicht drauf in der regel bucht meine bank erst kurz vor 3 denke da wird es dann drauf sein umn15.30 habe ich dann feierabend und dann düße ich gleich bei der post vorbei
lg

Mittwoch, 25 November 2015, 00:48PM +01:00 von:

ist das Geld schon bei Ihnen auf dem Konto?


lg



*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 24. November 2015 um 12:11 Uhr
*Von:* ". ." <[email protected]>
*An:*
*Betreff:* Re[7]: Anfrage eines Nutzers zu deiner Anzeige: Sony PlayStation 4 - 500 GB + ...

okay super danke melde mich dann morgen gegen 16 uhr via whatsapp bei ihnen.
lg

Dienstag, 24 November 2015, 00:08PM +01:00 von:


Ja per Whatsapp wäre super. Hier meine Nummer: 0176 xxxxxxx.


lg Robert



*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 24. November 2015 um 12:05 Uhr
*Von:* ". ." <[email protected]>
*An:*
*Betreff:* Re[6]: Anfrage eines Nutzers zu deiner Anzeige: Sony PlayStation 4 - 500 GB + ...

okay super dann mache ich später alles fertig und nehm es morgen mit die tracking id hätte ich ihnen so oder so morgen geschickt damit sie auch wissen wann es kommt und daheim sind ich werden ihnen die quittung fotografieren und wenn sie mir ihre handy nummer senden schicke ich ihnen das bild morgen nachmittag in whatsapp falls sie das benutzen.
lg

Dienstag, 24 November 2015, 11:58AM +01:00 von:


Sehr gut. Habe das Geld eben überwiesen. Schicke Ihnen gleich noch einen Screenshot von der Überweisung. Dann haben Sie schon mal einen Nachweis. Bitte senden Sie die Konsole an:


Robert xxxxxx

xxxxxx Str

xxxxxx Ort


Bitte versenden Sie das Paket mit Sendungsnummer und schicken Sie mir die Sendungsnummer nachdem das Paket verschickt wurde. Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn Sie ein Foto von der Quittung mit Sendungsnummer machen und es mir per Mail oder Handy schicken.


lg



*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 24. November 2015 um 11:55 Uhr
*Von:* ". ." <[email protected]>
*An:*
*Betreff:* Re[5]: Anfrage eines Nutzers zu deiner Anzeige: Sony PlayStation 4 - 500 GB + ...

ja klar die playstation ist ja erst 2 monate alt die rechnung (mediamarkt) schicke ich selbstverständlich mit nur für den 2. controller habe ich leider keine rechnung.
ich habe ihnen unten meine kontodaten eingefügt mit der bitte mir ihre adressdaten zu senden dann würde ich das packet nach der arbeit gleich fertig machen und morgen mit zur arbeit nehemn damit ich es morgen gleich zur post bringen kamn eine überweisung dauert in der regen 1 tag.

meine daten :

florian schirmer

targo bank

iban: de22 3002 0900 5310 2818 48

bic: cmcidedd

lg

Dienstag, 24 November 2015, 11:51AM +01:00 von:


Auf dem Gerät ist doch noch Garantie, richtig? Die Rechnung schicken Sie auch mit?


lg



*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 24. November 2015 um 11:47 Uhr
*Von:* ". ." <[email protected]>
*An:*
*Betreff:* Re[4]: Anfrage eines Nutzers zu deiner Anzeige: Sony PlayStation 4 - 500 GB + ...

hmm dann habe ich aber keine sicherheiten... ich würde vorschlagen unter diesen umständen teilen wir uns das risiko 50% anzahlung 50% direkt bei erhalt der ps4 der mail verlauf dient als "vertrag" wäre das eine idee ?
lg

Dienstag, 24 November 2015, 11:42AM +01:00 von:


Sonst sehe ich nur noch die Möglichkeit, dass Sie die Konsole verschicken und ich bezahle, wenn die Konsole da ist. Oder per Nachnahme.


lg



*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 24. November 2015 um 11:35 Uhr
*Von:* ". ." <[email protected]>
*An:*
*Betreff:* Re[3]: Anfrage eines Nutzers zu deiner Anzeige: Sony PlayStation 4 - 500 GB + ...

ja das kann ich gut verstehen aber bezüglich paypal's muss ich sie leider entäuschen hatte dort einen streitfall habe zwar mein geld dann bekommen aber bin auf den anwaltskosten sitzen geblieben daher habe ich mein konto löschen lassen.
lg

Dienstag, 24 November 2015, 11:32AM +01:00 von:


Okay, per Paypal wäre mir lieber wegen dem Käuferschutz. Per Überweisung ist mir das zu unsicher. Wenn etwas schief läuft, dann ist mein Geld weg. Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber habe schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


LG



*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 24. November 2015 um 11:31 Uhr
*Von:* ". ." <[email protected]>
*An:*
*Betreff:* Re[2]: Anfrage eines Nutzers zu deiner Anzeige: Sony PlayStation 4 - 500 GB + ...

wärend der arbeit ist das doof aber ich kann nebenher schreiben ist gerade noch nicht so viel los .
lg

Dienstag, 24 November 2015, 11:29AM +01:00 von:


Könnte ich Sie anrufen? das geht schneller als per Mail.


LG



*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 24. November 2015 um 11:21 Uhr
*Von:* ". ." <[email protected]>
*An:*
*Betreff:* Re: Anfrage eines Nutzers zu deiner Anzeige: Sony PlayStation 4 - 500 GB + ...

guten tag,
ja habe sie noch aber 180 ist ein bisschen wenig ohne groß rum zu handeln ich möchte gerne mindestens 200€ für alles denke das ist okay und trozdem noch ein schnäppchen.
lg

Dienstag, 24 November 2015, 11:16AM +01:00 von "Quoka.de" <[email protected]>:








Liebe Inserentin, lieber Inserent,

gute Nachrichten! Ein Nutzer hat Interesse an deiner Anzeige " Sony PlayStation 4 - 500 GB + 2 controllern u. 3 spielen" und sendet dir folgende Anfrage:


*Nachricht*

_" Hallo,

ist die Konsole noch da? Würde dir 180 € bieten.

Beste Grüße "_

*Preisvorschlag in €*

180

Zur Kontaktaufnahme erreichst du den Interessenten / die Interessentin unter:

*E-Mail*



*Tel.*



*Name*

Robert



Du kannst deine Anzeige natürlich jederzeit anschauen und bearbeiten beziehungsweise deaktivieren sobald du dein Angebot verkauft hast!  Hier geht es zu deiner Anzeige»



Möchtest Du diese Anfrage als Betrug oder Spam melden?  Dann klicke bitte hier»


Wir wünschen dir weiterhin viel Erfolg mit deiner Anzeige!

Viele Grüße
Dein Quoka-Team


Kennst du schon unsere neue Quoka Kleinanzeigen App?
Jetzt kostenlos downloaden für *iPhone* und *Android*

*Quoka.de *

*kostenlos inserieren *

*Mein Quoka *


Bitte beachte folgende Sicherheitshinweise:
§  Die Kaufabwicklung findet ausschließlich zwischen Inserent und Interessent statt. Quoka.de bleibt hierbei vollkommen außen vor

§  Vorsicht bei Anfragen, die auf Englisch formuliert sind

§  Achtung bei Anfragen aus dem Ausland, in denen Vorauskasse angeboten wird

§  Vorsicht vor Schecks aus dem Ausland, die viel zu hoch ausgestellt sind

§  Vorsicht bei bereitwillig übermittelten Kopien von Ausweis-Dokumenten (Polizei-Dienstausweis, Personalausweis, usw.). Lass dir möglichst eine Festnetznummer geben und prüfe diese durch einen Rückruf

§  Bitte lies dazu auch unsere Sicherheitshinweise

§  Hier erhältst du weitere Sicherheitshinweise der Polizei













Dies ist eine automatisch generierte Nachricht, bitte antworte NICHT mit der "Antworten" - Funktion deines Mailprogramms. Bei Fragen wende dich bitte an unser Webmaster-Team: [email protected] (keine Anzeigenannahme) oder 0900 5 / 15 17 17 (EUR 0,72/Min., aus dem dt. Festnetz, abweichende Mobilfunktarife, Quoka).

Quoka GmbH - Chemiestraße 14-15 - 68623 Lampertheim - AG Darmstadt - Reg. Abt. Lampertheim - HRB 61482 - USt-ID-Nr. DE 175 723 521 - Geschäftsführung: Patrick Günter

Wir hatten uns auf einen Preis von 190 € geeinigt. Das steht nicht im Verlauf drin. Habe das nochmal in einer extra Mail. Auf diesem Wege möchte ich andere Leute vor dieser Person warnen. Vielleicht gibt es auch schon Betrogene? Wenn ja, dann meldet euch bitte.


----------



## byty (30 November 2015)

Für E-bay Kleinanzeigen & Quoka gilt bei mir immer keine Vorrauskasse ,und testen kannst Du das Angebot indem Du sagst Du holst es ab.
Wenn dann Ausflüchte kommen ,dann weisst Du bescheid.
Ansonste Angebotssuche nur im 20 km Umkreis,zwecks Abholung.
Der Preis aleine hätte mich schon stutzig gemacht.


----------



## Goblin (30 November 2015)

Lösch mal die Mailadressen raus. Ist sicherer 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ich da keinen Betrug erkennen


----------



## Hydrokultur86 (30 November 2015)

Keinen Betrug erkennen? Käufer hat bezahlt, Verkäufer hat Ware nicht geliefert und meldet sich nicht mehr. Einfachste Art von Betrug und glasklar!


----------



## Hydrokultur86 (30 November 2015)

Mailadresse vom Käufer ist doch rausgelöscht. Die Daten vom Betrüger sollen auf jeden Fall drin bleiben, damit nicht noch andere Leute auf diesen Mistkerl reinfallen!


----------



## Hydrokultur86 (30 November 2015)

byty schrieb:


> Für E-bay Kleinanzeigen & Quoka gilt bei mir immer keine Vorrauskasse ,und testen kannst Du das Angebot indem Du sagst Du holst es ab.
> Wenn dann Ausflüchte kommen ,dann weisst Du bescheid.
> Ansonste Angebotssuche nur im 20 km Umkreis,zwecks Abholung.
> Der Preis aleine hätte mich schon stutzig gemacht.



Er hat angeboten, dass man es abholen könnte.


----------



## Goblin (30 November 2015)

> Die Daten vom Betrüger sollen auf jeden Fall drin bleiben



Das ist hier aber nicht erlaubt


----------



## Hydrokultur86 (30 November 2015)

Das tut mir leid, aber das ist die einzige Möglichkeit auf solche Verbrecher aufmerksam zu machen. Wichtig ist vor allem Die Bankverbindung mit der Iban. Das Verbrecherkonto wird wohl nicht so oft gewechselt wie die Email-Adressen Zechpreller. Die Mail-Adressen wechseln die ja wie andere die Unterhosen. Bei den Bankkonten ist das zum Glück nicht ganz so einfach. Aber anscheinend immer noch einfach genug, denn Kontoeröffnungbetrüge nehmen auch immer mehr zu.


----------

